# Latest Purchase



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Just received this today from Ukraine - bought it off e-bay because I like the simple clear dial, a 1970 Zim.


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

inskip75 said:


> Just received this today from Ukraine - bought it off e-bay because I like the simple clear dial, a 1970 Zim.


Any movement pics. You have to be very careful when buying from Ukranian sellers for they re master frankenizers.


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

ChrisG said:


> inskip75 said:
> 
> 
> > Just received this today from Ukraine - bought it off e-bay because I like the simple clear dial, a 1970 Zim.
> ...


Hi,

i'll remove back tonight and post pics - any thoughts, comments gratefully received. Especially any history of Zim

Graham


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi there,

Nice Zim there, very much a clear read dial. Chris says it though, the ZIM (SIM) (ZyM) is one of a range of Russki watches using the 2602 movement which was made in various factories throughout the former USSR. That makes it an easy swap out to get a watch going again - dial from one, hands from another, movement and case from somewhere as well :yes:

Having said that, don't we do this ourselves with Timex and other workhorses? of course we do! The 2602 is definitely a workhorse movement, I think there must be almost (or even more than) 100 watches that use it as an engine. Once you get the back off, look below and through the balance wheel for the movement or calibre ID - you should find 2602 stamped there. 

Next, on the back it will have (usually) the jewels count - 15 or 16 - and if it's using a ZIM 2602, you should find ZIM in Cyrillic as well - like 3NM - only the N is backwards. That's from the "Maslennikower Watch Factory". Mind you, it could have none of these and still be a Zim! :lol:

I like your one, some of to-day's makers should/could learn from this watch - it does what it says on the tin - sits on your wrist and tells you the time. What more do most folks want or need? 

Google for "ussr time" and select the website from what comes up (Mark Gordon's) for an overview of loads of Russian stuff from the period. :yes:

EDIT:- meant to add, AFAIK Maslennikower WF is/was in the or near the City of Samara, on the Volga - remember Lada used it as a model name? the Lada Samara - wow! what a hot hatch that one was (NOT!) :lol:


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is a link that will help you.

http://www.netgrafik.ch/civil-watches46.htm


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Straight from the web site:








*dwoPetrodworez* *32YH* *Mechanical lever movement*

Manual winding

DiamPetrodworez *32YH*

*Mechanical lever movement*

Manual winding

Diameter 26 mm

Movement height __ mm

Jewels: 15

Functions: hours, minutes, seconds sub second hand

Frequency 18000 vph

Daily rate from -/+45 s/day

Power reserve 34 hours

*eter 26 mm*

Movement height __ mm

Jewels: 15

Functions: hours, minutes, seconds sub second hand

Frequency 18000 vph

Daily rate from -/+45 s/day

Power reserve 34 hours

*rez* *32YH* Mechanical lever movement

*Manual winding*

DiamPetrovvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvggggrrrreter 26 mm

Movement height __ mm

Jewels: 15gggg

Functions: hours, minutes, seconds *sub second hand*

Frequency 18000 vph

Daily rate from -/+45 s/day

Power reserve 34 hours *Petrodworez* *32YH* Mechanical lever movement

*Manual winding*

Diameter 26 m*Petrodworez* *32YH*

Mechanical lever movement

*Manual winding*

Diameter 26 mm

Movement height __ mm

Jewels: 15

Functions: hours, minutes, seconds *sub second hand*

Frequency 18000 vph

Daily rate from -/+45 s/day

Power reserve 34 hours

m

Movement height __ mm

Jewels: 15

Functions: hours, minutes, seconds *sub second hand*

Frequency 18000 vph

Daily rate from -/+45 s/day

Power reserve 34 hours


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Here is photo of movement - which is from seller but better than I can probably take, but i've popped the back off to check - as you said Mel and thanks to you and Chris for info - its a 2602 - stamped under wheel, and has 3NM and 15 jewels, the watch number is 13073. Maybe genuine or not but I agree with Mel - simple and clear - I have been reading the modern watches discussion and i agree with what has been said - sometimes I even think the date window spoils the appearance. My Seamaster 600 looks better without date window IMHO.


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

i like zim watches there is just something about them that i take to, i cant put a finger on it, brought this one of mac. i think its fine but friends think its awful

Zim (Zavod Imeni Maslennikova), 15 jewels cal.2602,Сделано в СССР, c1970`s/`80`s ment


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

I quite like that although initially the outer edge of the case looks too big - trying to picture it with black leather strap, think it would completely change look of watch? but maybe not for the better!

I'm wearing mine regularly and really like it!

At least some cheap e-bay gambles work out ok!!


----------

